# Logos Land Cobden



## Erin (Jun 29, 2010)

I have a unit booked at Logos Land in Cobden, West of Ottawa. I don't see many reviews of this resort anywhere on the internet. If you know the resort, could you let me know if this is a good trade? We will be driving a long way to get there and want to be sure it is worth while.

What is there to do in the area? Also, can't find much information on this. The Algonquin Provincial park sounds lovely, but it is 2 hours drive so we will only be able to visit for a day or two. Could you please help me out by letting me know what else is there to see/do in the region west of Ottawa?

thanks so much!
- Erin (from Boston, MA, US)


----------



## Ironwood (Jun 29, 2010)

About an hour west of Ottawa.  Nice area, but we've only ever driven through.  Presume you have googled their web site, but here it is.  There is nothing on Logos Land in TripAdvisor.com

http://www.logosland.com/


----------



## Erin (Jun 29, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks for responding. It seems strange to find so little information about a place like this online. So I was a bit worried. But the area sounds very scenic, so perhaps it is OK if the place is not noteworthy. As long as it is quiet and clean... 

- Erin


----------



## bankr63 (Jun 29, 2010)

Erin said:


> I have a unit booked at Logos Land in Cobden, West of Ottawa. I don't see many reviews of this resort anywhere on the internet. If you know the resort, could you let me know if this is a good trade? We will be driving a long way to get there and want to be sure it is worth while.)



I live in Ottawa, nearest large city to the resort.  I don't own there, but have driven by many times. Know one person who owns, but they haven't been for years - they use it for an II trader.  For general location, you are in the heart of cottage, whitewater, and farming country.  Assuming you are there in the summer, lots of fresh produce and the best corn on God's green earth.  Also country fairs (late summer, fall), jamborees, and auctions abound.



Erin said:


> What is there to do in the area? Also, can't find much information on this. The Algonquin Provincial park sounds lovely, but it is 2 hours drive so we will only be able to visit for a day or two. Could you please help me out by letting me know what else is there to see/do in the region west of Ottawa?
> 
> thanks so much!
> - Erin (from Boston, MA, US)



If you are the sporting type, spend a whole day whitewater rafting.  The rapids on the Ottawa R. around Beachburg ON (15 min) are some of the best in Eastern Canada.  Google "Ottawa River Rafting" and you the top 3 outfitters (OWL, Wilderness Tours, River Runners) come to the top.  I won't endorse any, I have only rafted with one.  There are also great canoe and kayak routes on the calmer rivers and lakes in the area.

Best sites for general tourism information are:
http://www.ottawavalley.org/ (for that specific area)
http://www.ontariotravel.net/ (Provincial gov't site, stick to Eastern Ontario)

Algonquin is huge and offers a variety of nature, but it is vast - 2 hours to get there, but almost an hour to drive across the park.  Trails and beaches are spread out.  There are several other much smaller provincial parks in the area that offer recreational and hiking opportunities, in a more accessible format.  Our favorite is Bon Echo park, South of Cobden. A bit more than 1 hour drive but through some lovely country.  Find it (and other area parks) at: 
http://www.ontarioparks.com/english/bone.html

And when you tire of all that nature, don't forget to stop in the Nation's Capital.  Ottawa is about 1 hour East, and has some of the best cultural ammenities in Canada.  We have several national museums and galleries, arts and entertainment galore.  Check out what's on at:
http://www.ottawatourism.ca/

Welcome to the Ottawa Valley

M. Ross

Note: all sites listed above are government or travel bureau sites.  I have tried to avoid the more commercial sites.


----------



## chrispy08 (Aug 18, 2010)

I also live near Ottawa and have been to Logos land for a day trip. I was dissapointed. They advertise 5 waterslides but really there's only 3 (2 are for little kids).It is (was) a religious park, no alcohol on site, and pretty well in the middle of nowhere. 1 hr and 20 min to Ottawa, about 1/2 to downtown pembroke. I guess it depends what you're looking for. Our young family 6 and 8 yr old were not pleased. It was also very expensive. The area is beautiful up there in the Ottawa Valley and there is lots of attractions but nothing close


----------

